# Ella and Summer Combo?



## shacked (20/4/15)

Last month I brewed a SMASH of sorts with all Maris and a small bittering addition of Magnum and then a 5m, cube and dry addition of Summer with US05. It turned out pretty good!

This time around I have 250g each of Summer and Ella and got my hands on some WLP009 and wanted to do something with them.

I was going to do a 22L no-chill batch:

80% Pale
18% Wheat
2% Biscuit 

Clean bittering hop to 15 to 20 odd IBUs then a cube addition of Ella and Summer for another 15 to 20 IBU.

Any thoughts on how this would go? Any guidance on how much to put into the cube?

Cheers!!


----------



## TheWiggman (12/7/15)

Did you do this shacked? As chance would have it I used the same combo but with Amarillo as well.


----------



## antiphile (12/7/15)

Maybe it's Ella Month. The grain is crushed and ready for tomorrow:
Recipe: Phale Ale
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
————————–
Boil Size: 55.55 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.3 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name %/IBU
7.80 kg Pale Ale Malt (2 Row) (4.0 EBC) 74.6 %
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) 19.1 %
0.30 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) 2.9 %
0.20 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) 1.9 %
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) 1.4 %

25.00 g Amarillo - Boil 60.0 min 12.7 IBUs

20.00 g Cascade - Boil 20.0 min 4.9 IBUs
15.00 g Ella - Boil 20.0 min 7.0 IBUs

15.00 g Cascade - Boil 10.0 min 2.2 IBUs
10.00 g Amarillo - Boil 10.0 min 1.8 IBUs
10.00 g Ella - Boil 10.0 min 2.8 IBUs

15.00 g Amarillo - Steep/Whirlpool 10 min 1.4 IBUs
15.00 g Cascade - Steep/Whirlpool 10 min 1.1 IBUs
15.00 g Ella - Steep/Whirlpool 10 min 2.1 IBUs

Maybe time for a case swap! :lol:


----------



## mofox1 (12/7/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Did you do this shacked? As chance would have it I used the same combo but with Amarillo as well.


I've played with Ella a bit - not great for bittering. If you've got something cleaner go for that instead.

It seemed to work well as late additions and dry hopped - but don't go nuts with it otherwise it imparts a really cloying sweetness.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/7/15)

Here's my LC Bright Ale-based recipe using available hops. I figured that with an AA of 14.1% early additions were out of the question. Some sound judgement for a change.
15 min additions were added at flameout
0 min additions cubed

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: LC Bright Ale clone
Brewer: Tony
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.48 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.25 l
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.2 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.780 kg Pilsner, export - Joe White (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 68.5 % 
0.800 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 4 19.7 % 
0.240 kg Wheat malt - Joe White (3.4 EBC) Grain 6 5.9 % 
0.240 kg Carapils - Weyermann (4.5 EBC) Grain 5 5.9 % 
10.00 g Summer [6.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 3.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Summer [6.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Ella [14.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 8.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Ella [14.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 13.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 50.0 min Hop 7 10.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 13 - 
11.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.060 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 15.18 l of water at 57.2 C 54.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Heat to 65.0 C over 15 min 65.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 19.73 l water at 75.6 C


Used Mangrove Jack's M44 into 1l of decanted wort to get a mini-starter going. Actual gravity was 1.048 into 23 litres - 91% efficiency! With this many hops the higher %ABV might be well suited.


----------



## shacked (13/7/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Did you do this shacked? As chance would have it I used the same combo but with Amarillo as well.


Yes, I did; actually bottled it yesterday!

I used some leftover Northdown at 40 mins and did 20g of Ella and 40g of Summer in the whirlpool (no chill). Dry hopped with 20g each of Ella, Summer and Galaxy. Turned out pretty good. 

I also used a combo of WLP001 and 009.


----------



## shacked (13/7/15)

mofox1 said:


> I've played with Ella a bit - not great for bittering. If you've got something cleaner go for that instead.
> 
> It seemed to work well as late additions and dry hopped - but don't go nuts with it otherwise it imparts a really cloying sweetness.


Agree with this. I did a small test batch with some second runnings and used Ella to bitter and it wasn't great. 

You can't go wrong with Magnum for bittering


----------



## shacked (15/1/16)

antiphile said:


> Maybe it's Ella Month. The grain is crushed and ready for tomorrow:
> Recipe: Phale Ale
> Style: American Pale Ale
> 
> ...


How did this one turn out mate? I was thinking of using the Ella, Amarillo, Cascade combo in a Rye IPA


----------



## TheWiggman (15/1/16)

I know you're not asking me but mine was utter crap thanks to an infection. Went Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa on it on the back lawn.


----------



## shacked (15/1/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I know you're not asking me but mine was utter crap thanks to an infection. Went Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa on it on the back lawn.


That sucks mate. Have you got the chance to give it another go?


----------



## TheWiggman (15/1/16)

Chance yes, have I? No. Might line it up soon as the whether cools.


----------

